# what is this?



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

this morning when i got up, before even eating breakfast i went to have a bath, i then used the shower to wash my hair whilst leaning over the bath - as i was doing it a load of well vomit, just yellow liquid came into my mouth - no warning, i dont even remember burping or anything. once in a blue moon that might happen but this was almost a small mouthfull, if it ever happens it wil lbe after a really big meal and only a tiny bit, i cetainly couldnt swallow it. I thought it was a one off but ive just been sat at my laptop playing a game and i burped and the same thing happened, except this time in a lesser amount. i havent eaten uch today and i am feeling a bit tender in the stomach but i dont know if thats me being paranoid. ive not got that heart burn feeling or anything. is this still GERD? or if it possible to get this with a bug or stomach irritation of some sort. ive had some dental stuff done within the last two days and swollowed alot of #### during, so has that maybe irritated my stomach, i keep tasting the stuff she has meshed my tooth with for two weeks in the back of my throat, didnt know if this could be anything to do with it. apart from that the dentist has said for two weeks my tonsils have been red, so i should go to my gps.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Did it have a soury/burning taste?. With GERD, sometimes you would feel like you have a lump in your throat and have a burning sensation anywhere from the tummy area to your throat. I think if you caught a bug you would feel much worse than you feel now and maybe have a fever and a D...


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah but i dont have the lump and feeling from tum to throat. i mean its even doing it today and there were literally chunks brought back up because i havent had dinner that long ago


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, my dad used to go through the same thing when his reflux was really bad... so i would guess thats part of it... When his reflux stop bothering him, the vomiting stopped... I didnt go through that, only the "feeling" of vomit but didnt really vomit... Did you go to your doctor yet?.


----------

